# Pinless Peepers



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm concerned about a hen that's engaged in feather-pecking in the past. We have a 'chicken-jail' but I have other concerns about isolating a hen in a small space when it gets so cold at night. 

PP's were recommended but when I read up on them, the first thing I noticed was that you have to insert largeish prongs into the nostrils where they sit indefinitely... I think at least, this is uncomfortable. But what if the hen should experience a sinus condition that results in some congestion? I feel like it's possible she could suffocate before we even notice the start of the illness. And then on the slight chance she escapes, wouldn't she be a goner with so much of her vision obscured?

If you've used these, was it a positive or negative experience? Thanks for reading!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used them and would again. They do fit nicely and don't hurt and I think it's a better solution than jail. If I needed Tham again I would also buy the tool to put them on with. Without the tool it was very frustrating.


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks semi! How long did you find your chicken/s needed to wear the peepers? Did it get the chicks over the habit of pecking at others by then or did you reach another solution?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It made it harder for the pecked to aim and slowed the bird down enough for the other to move away. It did work for me, but I did leave them on for a month or so.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Not sure it’s related but my 2 chickens have been together for 4 years and get on famously. The other week one had a bleeding comb so I put some Vaseline on it after I washed her down. I’m putting this behaviour down to extreme heat we have experienced. They are back to normal and getting on very well and no more attacks. I guess you could try smothering her with Vaseline.


----------

